# Best and worst of tier 5



## CainWolf (Dec 23, 2014)

On the forums villagers tend to be organized into tiers and each tier seems listed in order of most to least popular, until you reach tier 5 which is listed alphabetically. I'm curious as to who people think the best and worst villagers of tier 5 are. Some say might say Tabby is pretty low on the list but is she so infamous that it keeps her from being at the absolute bottom with obscure villagers you never even heard of? On the other end you may have your underrated villagers like Sterling who have a unique costume-like appearance like the more popular ones such as Anka but get dragged down by the stigmas of being a jock and eagle despite being an armored knight. What are your personal opinions about the best and worst of tier 5?


Here is a link to the tier list I'm talking about.
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?109343-List-of-Villagers-Based-on-Popularity

I have created a poll to settle this in a more concrete manner, you have the option to pick multiple villagers but please don't overdo it or spam your favorite. I put in all the villagers currently in Tier 5 of the thread I linked above. Feel free to share the poll if you want, it took a while to put in all the names so it would be great if lots of people put in their vote. I think I'll put it in my signature too.
The Poll: http://goo.gl/hVs9J4
The Results So Far: http://goo.gl/EtaQmd


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 23, 2014)

Freckles and Soleil are my personal Tier-5-orites.
OHOHOHOHOHOHOHO


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Dec 23, 2014)

Big Top - Why, he's the actual coolest. Just look at him. An elephant who is also a villain? With a cool hat? I want that, why does nobody else.
Rodeo - Why, he's the actual coolest. Just look at him. A bull who is also a chill dude? With cool horns? I want that, why does nobody else.
Victoria - Why, she's the actual coolest. Just look at her. A horse who is also a racer? With cool blinders? I want that, why does nobody else.


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 23, 2014)

Eunice! I seriously thought she was tier 3. owo


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 23, 2014)

Rooney, my favorite villager honestly.

Oh there's also Aurora, Sydney, Rodeo, Big Top, & Snooty Ham Ham.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 23, 2014)

Caroline, Aurora, and Ava.


----------



## Tao (Dec 23, 2014)

PomPom :3


Also looking at the tier lists...It saddens me that Carmen is so much lower than Eugene. I finally got him to move out of my village on the 26th. It's like a Christmas present for me.


----------



## Geoni (Dec 23, 2014)

Queenie is the worst. And a few other unmemorables. 

But Bud, Teddy, Rasher, and Lionel are pure gold and don't deserve to be tier 5.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Dec 23, 2014)

Sterling, Robin, Walt are in my village. I think they're underrated. They're also Rod, Margie, Monty, Drift, Caroline,  and Mallary who I think deserve a bit more love.

Meanwhile, there are villagers like Velma and Elise that should go die in a fire.


----------



## snapdragon (Dec 24, 2014)

I don't know why Wendy and Paula are Tier 5! I have both in my town and I wanted them! I actually paid for both of them


----------



## Thunder (Dec 24, 2014)

Hound00med said:


> Alfonso
> Bones
> Butch
> Camofrog
> ...



*THIS IS ALL SO WRONG.*


----------



## Murray (Dec 24, 2014)

Dad said:


> Queenie is the worst. And a few other unmemorables.
> 
> But Bud, Teddy, Rasher, and Lionel are pure gold and don't deserve to be tier 5.



wtf queenie is the best ur opinion is wrong


----------



## CainWolf (Dec 24, 2014)

Mr. Marowak said:


> Big Top - Why, he's the actual coolest. Just look at him. An elephant who is also a villain? With a cool hat? I want that, why does nobody else.
> Rodeo - Why, he's the actual coolest. Just look at him. A bull who is also a chill dude? With cool horns? I want that, why does nobody else.
> Victoria - Why, she's the actual coolest. Just look at her. A horse who is also a racer? With cool blinders? I want that, why does nobody else.



I love Victoria, she is my 2nd favorite horse in the game besides Roscoe. If I wasn't aiming for a medieval fantasy town then I would have snapped her up from the campsite in a heartbeat. Rodeo is probably my favorite bull for the same reason Roscoe is my favorite horse, the color scheme. Black fur with red eyes looks positively devious, and I mean that in the best way possible.


----------



## daniduckyface (Dec 24, 2014)

Chevre until recently, she's now 30th in Tier 4 but still that's almost Tier 5.
Keaton/Sterling/Celia are underrated.
I see Wendy pop up a ton and she's always snatched up.

Most of the Tier 5 villagers are underrated because tons of people fanboy over Marshal and i don't even find him cute.
*braces for Marshal Fanboys*

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also i think Nan is underrated as well yet i see her in signatures lately


----------



## Paramore (Dec 24, 2014)

Jeremiah is perf tbh. Him being tier 5 is a joke.


----------



## CainWolf (Dec 24, 2014)

I added a poll to my first post, let's find out who the best of the worst really is once and for all. Whichever villager gets placed dead last can get a little campaign or something to spread awareness of their existence.


----------



## Minimo (Dec 24, 2014)

Pfft my favorite Tier 5 is definitely Marcel. I mean people probably find him weird because of his face, but come on! He is so cute and sweet especially when he talks about food. He reminds me of a little kid who just got his face painted. I can understand why he is tier five, but I love him to death. Not to mention his name is my new nephew's name which is cooler.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Dec 24, 2014)

Caroline, Aurora, Butch, Freckles, Soleil, Wendy. They're better than most of the tier ones actually imo.

Bottom would have to be Jambette, everyone hates her. As for me, Barold. His face makes me wanna barf.


----------



## Minimo (Dec 24, 2014)

DarkFox7 said:


> Caroline, Aurora, Butch, Freckles, Soleil, Wendy. They're better than most of the tier ones actually imo.
> 
> Bottom would have to be Jambette, everyone hates her. As for me, Barold. His face makes me wanna barf.



Agreed on Barold. Like why?


----------



## PlasmaPower (Dec 24, 2014)

Minimo said:


> Agreed on Barold. Like why?



There's also Elise and Velma. (Why did they give her a neck-beard for?)


----------



## Minimo (Dec 24, 2014)

PlasmaPower said:


> There's also Elise and Velma. (Why did they give her a neck-beard for?)



I think whoever made them were either tied up and forced to draw these horid creatures so they can live, or drunk as heck!


----------



## Astro Cake (Dec 24, 2014)

Renee, probably. Surprised she's not tier 4.


----------



## Peachi (Dec 27, 2014)

I voted for Amelia because she has the same name as I do and eagles are great  At least one other person besides me voted for her.

My least favorite in the tier is Walt... I don't really like kangaroo or cranky characters, and Walt is just creepy to me.


----------



## Keyblade (Dec 27, 2014)

I don't think Chevre is tier 5 I think she's 4 but I love her and deserves to be higher.


----------



## Cress (Dec 27, 2014)

Voted for Amelia, Mint, Peggy, and Puddles. All 5 of us were basically a friend group in City Folk, so they're some of my favorite villagers, not just in the tier.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Least favorite is Cesar. I've had him in every game and he just annoys me. >_<


----------



## CainWolf (Dec 27, 2014)

Peachi said:


> I voted for Amelia because she has the same name as I do and eagles are great  At least one other person besides me voted for her.
> 
> My least favorite in the tier is Walt... I don't really like kangaroo or cranky characters, and Walt is just creepy to me.



I love eagle villagers, Amelia is my 2nd favorite eagle besides Sterling. It seems like every eagle but Apollo is tier 5 for some reason but I like them. Back when I was first starting out I tried to convince Amelia to move in from the campsite but she refused a few times and I assumed my town was full or something (I didn't know what the villager limit was back then, missed out on Lucky for the same reason).


----------



## kazyrock (Dec 27, 2014)

Lionel is pretty cool.


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Dec 27, 2014)

I think big top is more popular than most tier 5 villagers. Oh and maybe kitty and mint too.


----------



## animale12 (Dec 28, 2014)

Prince and Pierce are probably my favorites in tier 5. Least favorite is probably Freckles.... she lives up to the name of ugly duckling.


----------



## toadsworthy (Dec 29, 2014)

Timbra is so sweet! she oozes snooty swag, but can't get outta tier 5! and that name though!
Diva is a little weird... but I like her more than all the other uchis
Pierce too, love him


----------



## Swiftstream (Dec 29, 2014)

Al and Harry = Least fav


----------



## Biskit11 (Dec 29, 2014)

Walker was really popular in city folk. Bones and Chadder are pretty underrated.

- - - Post Merge - - -



toadsworthy said:


> Timbra is so sweet! she oozes snooty swag, but can't get outta tier 5! and that name though!
> Diva is a little weird... but I like her more than all the other uchis
> Pierce too, love him



When I first saw a Diva I jumped out of my couch. But then I realized she isn't that bad.


----------



## CainWolf (Dec 30, 2014)

Biskit11 said:


> Walker was really popular in city folk. Bones and Chadder are pretty underrated.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Yeah, there are a few villagers that made me cringe at first but then they grew on me after a while. Bella probably fits this description better than any other villager I had, I even drew a nice picture of her on paint.


Spoiler: Bella


----------



## Bassy (Dec 30, 2014)

Vladimir - Pink cranky cub with blonde hair, Russian name, deep voice, lite polka dot tee and a construction work house interior. Everything about him is WTF.

Paula is like a plush animal from the 80's.

I've heard some friends of mine rage about Barold before and it made me lmao. Made to hate if you ask me.  If you look at the interior of his house and then what he looks like it's like having Tarzan in an office building!

To add:
Pretty much over 80% of my town is usually picked from T5. Don't know why, but I simply love those guys. I often prefer funny over pretty.


----------



## Amalthea (Dec 30, 2014)

Have to cast my vote for Yuka. I was shocked to find out she was in Tier 5 when I arranged a giveaway for her earlier. She's one of my all-time favourite villagers, and I think her design is very appealing. Although I can't argue with the fact that I don't see many people who want her.


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Dec 30, 2014)

Some of the penguins in the tier five list I think are under rated such as Aurora, Friga, Puck and Boomer.
Others that I see that I think could be more loved include Jeremiah (he's blue and that name ^^), Timbra (I think she's supposed to be like a Pinecone [totes gorgeous]), Ken (Karate? rooster ['nuff said], Chadder (mouse that literally looks like cheese), Pashmina (most gorgeous of the goat villagers), and Clay (I like how he's a cute ancient sculpture).


----------



## starlark (Dec 31, 2014)

PlasmaPower said:


> There's also Elise and Velma. (Why did they give her a neck-beard for?)



I looked Velma up since I forgot who she was, and this popped up:

I don't think that's SUPPOSED to be a neckbeard, though I can definitely see it as a beard. I see it as her mouth :L

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, Gigi popped up in my campsite. I tried to like her as she shares the name of a character in my favourite musical, but she is the ugliest mother-trucker out there and no one can deny it.
Plus, her attitude just makes it worse. *bleck*


----------



## CainWolf (Jan 2, 2015)

starlark said:


> I looked Velma up since I forgot who she was, and this popped up:
> View attachment 79005
> I don't think that's SUPPOSED to be a neckbeard, though I can definitely see it as a beard. I see it as her mouth :L
> 
> ...



Velma's beard is actually a bit below her mouth, it's kinda hard to see because it blends in with her shirt but she does have a beard.


----------



## unintentional (Jan 2, 2015)

Best-Diva&Jamb̶e̶s̶t̶bette
Worst-Paula


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jan 2, 2015)

starlark said:


> I looked Velma up since I forgot who she was, and this popped up:
> View attachment 79005
> I don't think that's SUPPOSED to be a neckbeard, though I can definitely see it as a beard. I see it as her mouth :L
> 
> ...



What the heck were you looking up? You have a fetish for fat people, don't you.


----------



## Mioki (Jan 4, 2015)

I was shocked that Monique was in Tier 5. She's adorable, and I'd choose her over the likes of Diana any day. 8I 
But maybe I'm just biased because ACNL was my first Animal Crossing, and Monique was one of the starting villagers for me.

As for the worst, I dunno. The only memory of an appalling animal that WOULD NOT LEAVE FOR ANYTHING is Rolf. But I think he's a higher tier. /shrug


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 4, 2015)

starlark said:


> I looked Velma up since I forgot who she was, and this popped up:
> View attachment 79005


I've seen worse honestly.

Curse you, Google Images, you and your tricks.


----------



## Diadem (Jan 5, 2015)

Guys. DEENA. It took me FOREVER to find her as everyone autovoids her!! I mean, the ducks in general are highly underrated save for a couple, but seriously. Deena is extra cute and she's one of my favorite animals in this game. Broffina is also one of my favorites too. I have yet to have a town without her living in it! 

Least favorite? Prince. What's going on with your face man? I couldn't get rid of him fast enough!!


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 6, 2015)

I would say my favourite tier 5 as Savannah 
Least favourite would be Hans he looks like a frickin creepy pedo with that mustache 
This is unrelated but WHY ISN'T PIETRO TIER 5 I MEAN LIKE HE'S A CREEPY CLOWN. I can just imagine waking up and seeing his frickin face


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jan 6, 2015)

Margie. I'm not sure why she isn't that popular, despite being in the movie along with Whitney and Rosie (who are both in the first tier).


----------



## daiyuflower (Jan 7, 2015)

Pango--I love her colors ^_^
Bree--I don't know why people don't like the mice.  Bree is adorable.  She was one of my original villagers when I started, and she's going to stay (along with T-Bone, because he's just grown on me).


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 8, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> Margie. I'm not sure why she isn't that popular, despite being in the movie along with Whitney and Rosie (who are both in the first tier).



She was Tier 1 a long time ago, but then New Leaf happened.

It also doesn't help that not many people watch the movie, because no dub.

New Leaf ruins everything. ; ^ ;


----------



## SweetT (Jan 8, 2015)

In my town I have bertha.. Matthilda... Stitches... Leonel... Buck.... Dotty.. Camo frog... Quilin? The duck and mira moves in tomorrow Oh and charlise.. They're all cool

- - - Post Merge - - -

Once I get a chance to see pics of all of them I'll do my dreamies..


----------



## crossinganimal (Jan 10, 2015)

Chow and Joey? Chow was one of my faves in ww and is the reason I started to like crancy villagers...Joey is also a cutie and cause he's a duck he's getting extra plus points from me! Joey is one of my favourite ducks in Animal Crossing <3 Also Curly!!
But the worst...I don't know...I really wanted Keaton to move in before because he has beautiful colors but since he is like two steps behind my house where I wanted to build something I'm just so angry at Keaton that I want hin to move. Like, it was the first time I wanted to try to landscape and what does Keaton? ruined my plans on day 2! He was my second move in and after several months he didn't even ping once to move...ARGHH!
But I kinda dislike a lot of animals in NL.. like the hippos, mice, horses(except from Roscoe and Victoria),etc. Also Marcie's face is creepy.


----------



## Beardo (Jan 10, 2015)

This is an outrage

Beardo is a God

He's top tier

Despicable


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jan 10, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> She was Tier 1 a long time ago, but then New Leaf happened.
> 
> It also doesn't help that not many people watch the movie, because no dub.
> 
> New Leaf ruins everything. ; ^ ;



But she's still cool right? 

People seem to hate elephants after City Folk...


----------



## Rasha (Jan 12, 2015)

Worst is Jambette
best is Phil


----------



## Buttercakes (Jan 12, 2015)

Honestly it breaks my heart a little that Moe is tier 5, he's such a sweetie. ;-; I'd have to say my top 5 are; Moe (obviously), Scoot, Antonio, Nan and Prince. Actually, come to think of it, 3 of my top favourites out of ALL villagers are tier 5. I guess that means that if I ever desperately needed one of them to move in again, it wouldn't be too hard to find someone wanting rid of them. :'D 

As for the worst, I'm gonna go with; Bree, Jitters, Monique, Purrl and Tiffany. Not based off how they look but rather because I've had all of these villagers in my town at one point and I really didn't like any of their personalities... ;>_>


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Jan 13, 2015)

Nana, Savannah, and Yuka are my tier 5 favourites. I think they're all cuties.

I can't really pick a worst, since sometimes someone will move into my town who I will dislike at first, but they grow on me over time as I get to know them.


----------



## WoolenMittens (Jan 13, 2015)

Bella and Savannaaah, they're so cuteeeeee. And shep, but he's tier 4 i think.
NL ruined EVERYTHING :c


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Jan 13, 2015)

Big Top, as well as all the other elephants. They're only the single greatest animal ever, why no love in NL? Margie, Tia and Big Top are super amazing, plus Axel and Dizzy, Opal, and not the mammoth one who looks atrocious. Then you have Big Top. He's a cartoon supervillian but also still adorable. That's just too much to handle.


----------



## Cold (Jan 14, 2015)

Pinky, Big Top, Savannah, Sterling, and Rodeo.
Especially Sterling! I really, really want him in my town.


I didn't add them but I have a soft spot for Avery and Pierce as well.  They were both original villagers in my original own before I restarted.  I miss them.


----------



## david bowie (Jan 17, 2015)

Bassy said:


> Vladimir - Pink cranky cub with blonde hair, Russian name, deep voice, lite polka dot tee and a construction work house interior. Everything about him is WTF.



^... and Walker and Nan.

But Vladimir is the greatest.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 17, 2015)

Ava, Charlise, Friga, Bella, O'Hare, etc.


----------



## milkqueen (Jan 18, 2015)

cant believe my cute little frog Drift is tier five ;v; he's my favorite villagerrr
least fave is probably Hans, but only because it took him forever to move out of my town


----------



## Bassy (Jan 18, 2015)

I've looked up a lot of these posts and came to the conclusion there's nothing wrong with T5 villagers; they look pretty cool most of the time.

The 'problem' with the division of popularity is mainstreaming and lack of authenticity in the choice of villagers. 

If I ever create another town I would leave my villagers the way they are, or maybe make normal use of the camping site and leave it to chance. There's so many villagers that I find interesting.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 18, 2015)

Let's not forget, Soleil, Beardo, etc.


----------



## Boidoh (Jan 18, 2015)

Cyrano, Wart Jr. and Renee are three of my favorite tier 5 villagers. I don't exactly believe in the tier system, but I'm just going along for the sake of the thread.


----------



## Flykk (Jan 18, 2015)

My favourite has to be Graham, he's just so cute!

Although I don't know them all, my least favourite's Gigi. Me and my sister were so mean to her in CF by bashing her over the head with nets, surrounding her house with pitfall seeds and sending her letters asking her to leave. None of it worked, she must have liked us more than we liked her.


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 7, 2015)

Bumping because this is a really neat idea and it saddens me that more people haven't put in their two cents. A lot of my favorite villagers are in the lower tiers and the poll results are pretty interesting~ Take it if you haven't already!


----------



## Inkbug (Feb 7, 2015)

PENELOPEEEE. ;-; the bow ears oh my GOODNESS. I also really really really love Alice on the bottom tier. she's just so cute??!


----------



## toenuki (Feb 8, 2015)

RASHER.  -Shudders-
Is he Teir 5? He scares me.


----------



## starlark (Feb 8, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> She was Tier 1 a long time ago, but then New Leaf happened.
> 
> It also doesn't help that not many people watch the movie, because no dub.
> 
> New Leaf ruins everything. ; ^ ;



Just saw this:
http://www.veoh.com/watch/v78861668dxT79kAD

Some people on my voice acting forum did this dub, and there's a part two as well. c:


----------



## alesha (Feb 8, 2015)

CainWolf said:


> On the forums villagers tend to be organized into tiers and each tier seems listed in order of most to least popular, until you reach tier 5 which is listed alphabetically. I'm curious as to who people think the best and worst villagers of tier 5 are. Some say might say Tabby is pretty low on the list but is she so infamous that it keeps her from being at the absolute bottom with obscure villagers you never even heard of? On the other end you may have your underrated villagers like Sterling who have a unique costume-like appearance like the more popular ones such as Anka but get dragged down by the stigmas of being a jock and eagle despite being an armored knight. What are your personal opinions about the best and worst of tier 5?
> 
> 
> Here is a link to the tier list I'm talking about.
> ...



Best-Gabi
Worst-Bree


----------



## Marisska (Feb 8, 2015)

I absolutely adore Vladimir, Rasher, Truffles, Mallary, Big Top, Nana and Yuka!


----------



## aliscka (Feb 8, 2015)

Big Top, Agent S, and Annalise come to mind for me. They're such cuties!


----------



## Jou (Feb 8, 2015)

Rocket is such a sweetheart and I have NO idea why Avery is tier 5


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 8, 2015)

aliscka said:


> Big Top, Agent S, and Annalise come to mind for me. They're such cuties!



LE GASP. Someone else who likes Agent S! I never thought I'd see the day :')


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 8, 2015)

Especially Penelope, because the bow ears are cute.


----------



## tumut (Feb 9, 2015)

Ed is a lot cooler than Julian imo.Avery and Clay look awesome. Love the native american design. Peaches is just as cute as Stitches. Lyman is the best of the Koalas. Doc is a fun one, lazy teacher concept is cool. Euinice and Mallary too. Worst has to be Gloria and Angus..just ew.


----------



## elliebeebee (Feb 10, 2015)

I really think Nan should be tier two or three. She's just amazing


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 10, 2015)

I love watching this poll, seriously. The bottom tier villagers are some of the most interesting, I think, and it's great to see other people appreciating them (and take note of which ones people like most/least as well obviously).


----------

